# GHRP-6 Side Effects



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

This never happened prior to taking this, but come the end of the night when i'm completely bloated, I find the most stupid things hilarious to the point where I have to remove myself from the room because everyone thinks i'm stoned. I just can't stop laughing. Even if the room is silent i'll just start quietly shaking from internal laughter. Then someone will look at me and I just can't contain it.

I don't know if it's because of excess food or GHRP-6. I am a little weird so that doesn't help but has anyone else had this (welcome) problem? hehe.

Cheers.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

How funny never herd of laughter from peptides or food well not normal food ... Could just be the feeling of well-being ..


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Possibly. It's all good so i'm certainly not complaining. I do feel pretty good though.

Additionally, I find i get more and more hungry as the day progresses, not sure if my metabolism increases throughout the day. Come 8pm I can keep eating up until midnight. The bloated feeling is really nice so it's nice to maintain it up until bed time. Unfortunately it's gone by morning.


----------

